# Just Won This



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Item number 280241128765

I thought it looked ok for the money and just couldn't help myself.

Anyway, as this is my first Accutron I thought I'd have a look around and see what I could find. In the way of information.

Heres a link to an Accutron 218 service manual in PDF format

http://ia310910.us.archive.org/1/items/Acc...rviceManual.pdf

And heres a link to the Accutron 214 service manual, again in PDF format

http://www.archive.org/download/AccutronSe...rviceManual.pdf


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations on your first Accutron. :thumbsup: ....although I'm not sure why the seller describes N2 as 1975 :huh: .....N=1970s and digit is year...so its 1972.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

feenix - that looks a nice piece - be nice to see some decent pics of it when you get it ... paul :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good catch feenix, looking forward to seeing some photos


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I realised the date was wrong when I read the listing, can't be N2 and 77. I'll find out when it arrives the actual date no doubt.

Its different to anything else in my collection at the moment. I hope it will look ok on girly sized wrists when it arrives. I'm planning to put a leather band on it when it arrives due to the fact that I don't like the metal bands as a rule (they pluck my arm hairs).

Pictures will be taken shortly after arrival and posted here. I'm really looking forward to this one. Now just got to make sure that I don't go overboard on this part of my collection. These aren't the cheapest watches around. I think I may have to rationalise my collection again soon.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

And another, I forgot I had this on snipe and it was only when I got in tonight that I found I'd won it. Item # 280241934600

As this is the one I was really after all along I'm not likely to be to upset that I've now got two on the way to my house

Auction image










All I've got to do now is hope I find a nice 214 before the missus spots the bank balance.


----------



## myhyperstore (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. congratulation!


----------

